# 2015 Chevy Cruze RS LTZ Service Traction Control Service Stabilitrack



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It is neither of those; throttle bodies and injectors have been a non issue for these cars. decline the service and ask them to check the PCV valve in the valve cover and for pending codes. Check the coil pack springs for corrosion. These are both common failures that WOULD cause an issue like that. 

Or walk in, pop the hood, and look for this yourself.


----------

